# [Help] Unlock Lockscreen MIUI without password.



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

My friend was screwing around with my phone accidentally put a pattern lock on my phone. He dosent know what it is. Also for some reason i can't use the Forgot Password option. It keeps saying that my password is incorrect, im not connected it 3g either, turned it off. I hade to boot into another Rom (thank God for boot manager.) Is there any way i can unlock my phone, adb command maybe? I really dont want to go through the hassle of re setting up everything on MIUI. Oh and backing up and wiping data then advance restoring data only still leaves me with a password.

Update: Fixed It, installed and app the disables lock screen, then turned Wifi back on and then was able to sign into google account.


----------

